# A speck long report



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

So I got off early today so what do I do yep launch the Mako. winds were at a blistering 20mph water temp 57* air temp 60* at best high 50's is more like it water stained half moon and did I mention it was windy. With the wind blowing it was incredibly hard to drift in the direction or speed I wanted to, but Ive always noticed that fish are usually more aggressive in windy conditions... soon enough reel fishing girl and I found a school of specks we worked the area with XR8, XR10, some cheap bomber jerk bait ( I love it ), and lucky craft pointers. white, blue, green, and shad colors were all productive not to mention all the fish were in 3ft or less and our lures were either suspending or floating. I choose to throw jerk baits due to there sound, action, vibration, and profile vs a mr17 specks are eating finger mullet and the mr17 looks nothing like it... they will still catch fish without a doubt but I choose otherwise for the reasons above. all fish caught today were keepers, nothing less then 17in we left the fish biting and took home 5... specks are pulling hard these days and Im finding more and more fat ones yall need to get on this action its too much fun on light tackle the strikes are hard and fast, and have been coming off of a moderate speed retrieve, by way of reaction. 

TIGHT LINES AND HERE COMES A LONG WEEKEND SEE YALL OUT ON THE WATER!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I shoulda "accidentally" closed my computer when you were typing this report on it. I FINALLY get a report up & you're about to steal all my views!

Thanks for the fish tonight man, way better than the pasta I would have had at my place. Let's go find a gator tomorrow!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, forgot to mention ThaFish and XxReelfisherxX came over for the speck cook out they brought a crappie and a lgmb to the table by way of fly fishing in escambia earlier today. Very good eats bro's. And Yes let's find us that 30" speck

Escambia River, has been producing a lot of quality fish I won't be surprised when we or someone else finds that monster


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report with ALL the necessary information. Fantastic pictures. I'm glad you guys are on some quality fish. 

Looks like the birds are helping you out with the bait situation.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Man y'all have smashed that spot LOL used to be good..


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Great report with ALL the necessary information. Fantastic pictures.


Yours truly is responsible for those beautifully edited photos.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those winter time specks are good eating.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Redalert08 said:


> Man y'all have smashed that spot LOL used to be good..


Yo Chase!!! Its been too long since I heard from yah lets go fishin hit me up bro.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Great report with ALL the necessary information. Fantastic pictures. I'm glad you guys are on some quality fish.
> 
> Looks like the birds are helping you out with the bait situation.


Yep I took one look at those birds and new the fish were somewhere near by.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for great time the wind was horrible but your right the fish were biting once we found them. I cant wait to use my new lure and find me my 30 in speck.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice report Josh. Gotta let the wind be your friend!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thinking back, I have never seen or heard of a 30" coming from the upper bays. Anyone ever seen or caught one that size or heard of one caught up there? Have caught several from 27 to around 29 but never a 30" up there. Seem to only catch them in the sound and lower bays. Just trying to see if anyone else has noticed this. Thanks


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not positive but I think the fish are a little scared of the Osprey's when there is very little wind. When it is flat and glassy they are a lot easier to spot than when there is just a little wind or any chop on the flats. That's just my guess it could be any number of 100 things.


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Grande.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

You think the wind gives cover to predatory fish like night does...its possible. Good report


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

You need to arrange a class at the Outcast Bait and Tackle sale, to provide the rest of us some fishing tips.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Great report LO, nice fish. U guys & Gals are Ninja!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thinking back, I have never seen or heard of a 30" coming from the upper bays. Anyone ever seen or caught one that size or heard of one caught up there? Have caught several from 27 to around 29 but never a 30" up there. Seem to only catch them in the sound and lower bays. Just trying to see if anyone else has noticed this. Thanks


 Jeff;

I think your answer is no on the 30". I've heard reports of some at 30" but when asked no one could produce a photo of it. There have been some posted on this forum that were claimed to be 30", but you could easily tell it was not even close.

I lost one boat side (prior to me owning a net, lol) that would have pushed that 29"+ mark...but that was almost 3 yrs. ago. when water conditions were perfect for black-water.

I've had some older bait fishing guys tell me they have caught several over 30" in black-water, but they don't fish for photos or posting...they fish for food, so not confirmed...but I tend to believe them.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Skiffer said:


> You need to arrange a class at the Outcast Bait and Tackle sale, to provide the rest of us some fishing tips.


I can meet u there and talk not sure if I could host a class there but it would be cool if they had seminar on inshore and offshore tips, tricks, and patterns. I think I have a tip or 2 that could help


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Nice catch


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Jeff;
> 
> I think your answer is no on the 30". I've heard reports of some at 30" but when asked no one could produce a photo of it. There have been some posted on this forum that were claimed to be 30", but you could easily tell it was not even close.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Barefoot. Seems its just hard for them to get to that size up in the bay for some reason. I know you pay attention to the all the big trout and are always targeting them so I appreciate it. 

I usually try to believe someone if they say that they caught a trophy trout even if the pictures don't show it, as long as its not to far off. Just look at the persons hands and use that to judge size. I always wade alone so its tough to get good pics. I have pics with 2 30" fish taken by strangers and only 1 turned out good. I'm gonna fix that before summer gets going and the bite starts though. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bruce,

Its nice to hear from yah. Man I know there are some 30+ specks in the river systems there just has to b


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Its nice to hear from yah. Man I know there are some 30+ specks in the river systems there just has to b


Not if people keep putting 24-inchers on ice.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I usually try to believe someone if they say that they caught a trophy trout even if the pictures don't show it, as long as its not to far off. Just look at the persons hands and use that to judge size. :thumbup:


This made me chuckle. At 6'8" and close to 260 pounds, every fish I've ever posed with appears a helluva lot smaller than they are. Case in point, the redfish I'm holding in my profile pic is 45" and my first thought when I saw that pic was that fish was bigger than that! Gonna start having my kids hold the fish from now on.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

salty_dawg said:


> This made me chuckle. At 6'8" and close to 260 pounds, every fish I've ever posed with appears a helluva lot smaller than they are. Case in point, the redfish I'm holding in my profile pic is 45" and my first thought when I saw that pic was that fish was bigger than that! Gonna start having my kids hold the fish from now on.


That's why I usually try to believe people, can't always get a good idea from pictures. Still easy to see that red is not small by any means judging by your hand in the pic. It's not an exact science, but is usually pretty close. Easy way to gauge pictures when people hold the fish out to the camera to. This is what works for me.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Great report!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> This made me chuckle. At 6'8" and close to 260 pounds, every fish I've ever posed with appears a helluva lot smaller than they are. Case in point, the redfish I'm holding in my profile pic is 45" and my first thought when I saw that pic was that fish was bigger than that! Gonna start having my kids hold the fish from now on.


I know how you feel, but im only 6'2" and 280 and the fish look much smaller next to me too...lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:table:Im 6'9 285, and yes I have to agree the fish look much smaller next to me to. Just add 5" to every fish I catch and it would be about accurate.

hahaha
TIGHT LINES GUYS


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh they look small next to me too @5'7" and 175 they look so Tiny except when I catch bull reds then those make me look small


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yaw funny !....it is true though, limit out is at least 6'9"....lol


----------

